# Got my Kooks afterburners!



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I got my Kooks afterburners in the mail today and I didnt waste any time popping those babys on. Very easy install, Like 30 minutes or so. Very high quality beautiful finish. They fit great and I am very impressed. I have listened to countless sound bites off of youtube but they sound even better in person. My car finally sounds like it should! I totally recommend them!


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

What no pics or vid?


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

congrats man!! yeah i heard them on a car with JBA headers and catted mids and it sounded really nice.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Lautinjr said:


> What no pics or vid?


Heh sorry. There are hundreds of vids on youtube so i thought i would get away without posting any.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I love my Borla to DEATH (5" tips) but if I ever upgrade to 3" exhaust, Kooks is the way I'm going for sure. I'm jealous man, glad you like them.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you had a chance to cruise at highway speeds? Noticed any drone? I've only heard sound clips but they do sound good.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have put up a vid on youtube... I didnt realize it smoked that much... oh well. I do let it sit for a week at the time sometimes. 3-4k revs from cold start


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Gotagoat said:


> Have you had a chance to cruise at highway speeds? Noticed any drone? I've only heard sound clips but they do sound good.


No drone at cruising speeds. I notice a little while accelerating from a stop but i like it. When its revved up and at wot it screams.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

nice sound. like your garage as well Im looking to put up a 30X50 can you give me a link for where you got your garage---------danfigg


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks - good video. Sounds very healthy.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

danfigg said:


> nice sound. like your garage as well Im looking to put up a 30X50 can you give me a link for where you got your garage---------danfigg


Thanks! WOW 30x50 thats going to be like a warehouse! I ordered the carport from a local business here in my town. They get a percentage for the sale and they call the contractors to come and set it up for you. For the money it is great. You can order them as elaborate as you want. I cant really remember the name of the actual builders. I would have to find the receipt. I think they came out of Norfolk VA.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Gotagoat said:


> Thanks - good video. Sounds very healthy.


Thank you!


----------

